# Lightning Scientific Arnis



## littlebadboy (Jul 28, 2006)

Just thought of sharing with you guys the arnis style called *Tercia Cerrada Cadenilla y Espada y Daga*.  The group practicing this style some time ago formed a club and registered it as *Lightning Scientific Arnis International*. 
The late Grandmaster was the legendary Benjamin Luna-Lema.

Here are some videos about the style:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2556692205129946105&q=lightning+scientific+arnis
http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/lionheart-ybanez.wmv
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2659983319890163296&q=red+corner
http://fma.rtrinidad.com/files/bigay_tama.divx.avi

The main website of our group is at www.lsai.org.

My club is at www.academialsa.littlebadboy.net.

please feel free to post your inquiries if you have.


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 25, 2006)

LSAI training video clips at youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=littlebadboyph

more video clips will be loaded from time to time.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robertlk808 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great clips!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

